
GitHub Code Search limited for logged out users - rngesus
https://github.com/search?q=element+language%3Axml+size%3A100&type=Code
======
drusepth
I've been seeing a pretty big surge of GitHub scrapers on more seedy sites
like BHW the past few months (mostly for scrapers looking for auth keys,
passwords, etc). I wonder if this change has anything to do with making
"download and go" scrapers 1) harder to develop (having to provide
configurability and manage sessions), and 2) harder to set up for the end-user
(see: your average script kiddies).

Not a huge deterrent (if it's even related), but maybe requiring users to be
logged in would provide GitHub a better avenue to limit/ban users clearly
using these scripts.

------
rngesus
I found a recent thread about this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12439499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12439499)

It seems that Github Code Search no longer functions as it used to function
for logged out users, which is quite interesting so to say.

